
YC News used as a source. - far33d
http://venturebeat.com/2007/07/03/us-immigration-blocks-changes-to-workers-employment-status/
======
zurla
eh, not really a source, more of a "hat-tip"

~~~
ereldon
that's what i was gonna say

